# Collectie-foto's



## EricSW

Heb het kaliber-forum even doorgezocht, maar vond eigenlijk nergens een draadje waar je je collectiefoto's in kan zetten. Behalve dan bij 'hoeveel horloges hebben jullie'.

Nu heb ik zelf wat nieuwe foto's gemaakt, dus bij deze:














































Ik heb er nog wel een paar meer, maar dit zijn degene die ik het meest draag.


----------



## Lester Burnham

Leuke verzameling Eric!

Ik zal binnenkort ook eens een poging doen om alles netjes te fotograferen.

Hier alvast een snel teasertje van een deel van de verzameling!









Dit is een beetje de G-Shock & affordables Corner 
Ik tel 64 horloges op dit plaatje.


----------



## Martin_B

Voor mij is het eenvoudig. Ik heb een link onder in mijn Sig staan die verwijst naar de gallery van het Chinese Mech forum, en daar staan alle horloges die ik bezit van Chinese origine. De zwitsersen en een paar verdwaalde japaners en rus staan er niet bij.

-edit- even een paar foto's toegevoegd uit de laatste rubriek:























































er zijn er nog wat, maar daar moet ik eerst de foto's van opzoeken...

Groeten,

Martin


----------



## malus65

Leuk, ik heb net op een ander bekend forum een foto van een gedeelte van mijn collectie geplaatst:










Hier ontbreekt het horloge waarmee de mechanische 'tik' begon:
Girard Perregaux Richeville:










Deze is momenteel in Zwitserland om de secondewijzer van een subdial te laten vervangen. Deze is na een servicebeurt door een horlogemaker, vervangen door een niet-origineel exemplaar. Na heeel lang getouwtrek met de horlogemaker over het waarom en het hoe, heb ik uiteindelijk besloten om de reparatie dan maar zelf te betalen:-| Ondanks het feit dat het een gerenommeerd iemand is die een naam hoog heeft te houden, wilde hij niet toegeven dat het bij hem gebeurt was.
Maar goed, als de GP weer terug is, maak ik een nieuw overzicht.


----------



## Bidle

EricSW said:


> Heb het kaliber-forum even doorgezocht, maar vond eigenlijk nergens een draadje waar je je collectiefoto's in kan zetten. Behalve dan bij 'hoeveel horloges hebben jullie'.
> 
> Nu heb ik zelf wat nieuwe foto's gemaakt, dus bij deze:
> 
> Ik heb er nog wel een paar meer, maar dit zijn degene die ik het meest draag.


Wat een gevarieerde collectie!! Wel gaaf, zelf ook redelijk gevarieerd van kleurtjes tot ingetogen.



Lester Burnham said:


> Leuke verzameling Eric!
> 
> Ik zal binnenkort ook eens een poging doen om alles netjes te fotograferen.
> 
> Hier alvast een snel teasertje van een deel van de verzameling!
> 
> Dit is een beetje de G-Shock & affordables Corner
> Ik tel 64 horloges op dit plaatje.


Potverdorie dat zijn er al weer genoeg. ;-) Wel origineel om ze zo op te hangen.

@Martin: Heb al een paar keer in je topic gekeken en blijf me verbazen en met name van de afwerking van sommige Chinese modellen.


----------



## Bidle

malus65 said:


> Leuk, ik heb net op een ander bekend forum een foto van een gedeelte van mijn collectie geplaatst:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hier ontbreekt het horloge waarmee de mechanische 'tik' begon:
> Girard Perregaux Richeville:
> 
> Deze is momenteel in Zwitserland om de secondewijzer van een subdial te laten vervangen. Deze is na een servicebeurt door een horlogemaker, vervangen door een niet-origineel exemplaar. Na heeel lang getouwtrek met de horlogemaker over het waarom en het hoe, heb ik uiteindelijk besloten om de reparatie dan maar zelf te betalen:-| Ondanks het feit dat het een gerenommeerd iemand is die een naam hoog heeft te houden, wilde hij niet toegeven dat het bij hem gebeurt was.
> Maar goed, als de GP weer terug is, maak ik een nieuw overzicht.


Ziet er ook lekker gevarieerd uit en dan binnenkort aanvullen met een mooie Tudor! ;-) Wat ligt er rechts achterin, ziet er leuk uit.

De meeste horloges liggen bij de bank dus heb geen overzichtsfoto. Op Flickr staan er genoeg daarvan zijn er wel enkele weg en niet alles staat erop. Enfin,.. meeste kennen jullie wel.


----------



## Lester Burnham

Bidle said:


> Ziet er ook lekker gevarieerd uit en dan binnenkort aanvullen met een mooie Tudor! ;-) Wat ligt er rechts achterin, ziet er leuk uit.


In het kader van 'raad het horloge' ga ik voor Fortis 

Bidle's set-up ligt achter dit deurtje:


----------



## malus65

Bidle said:


> Ziet er ook lekker gevarieerd uit en dan binnenkort aanvullen met een mooie Tudor! ;-) Wat ligt er rechts achterin, ziet er leuk uit.
> 
> De meeste horloges liggen bij de bank dus heb geen overzichtsfoto. Op Flickr staan er genoeg daarvan zijn er wel enkele weg en niet alles staat erop. Enfin,.. meeste kennen jullie wel.


Die rechts achteraan is de gekende Fortis Cosmonautes 200M:










Vindt je het niet jammer dat alles bij de bank ligt? Ik weet 's morgens vaak niet wat ik ga dragen en krijg dan inspiratie als in de horloge doos kijk


----------



## Bidle

malus65 said:


> Die rechts achteraan is de gekende Fortis Cosmonautes 200M:


Nadat ik de post van Lester las,.. dacht ik: Oh ja,..
Blijft ook een erg leuk horloge en met name de nato die zo goed past bij de secondewijzer.


----------



## MHe225

De enige collectie-foto die ik heb is meer dan een jaar oud; sindsdien is de collectie toch wel wat gegroeid en heeft de Portuguese Chrono plaats moeten maken voor een Auto. Ik zal bij gelegenheid een nieuwe foto maken, maar voorlopig moeten jullie het hier maar mee doen:


----------



## valjoux 7750

Hierbij mijn collectie.
Sinn 103 St Sa (1995, tritium en swiss made wijzerplaat)
Sinn 144 St Sa (2008)
Sinn EZM3 (2009)

En ik heb nog een oude Seiko 5(erfstuk)


----------



## Bidle

Blijven mooie horloges Sinn, baal er nog steeds van dat ik destijds de zwarte heb gekocht... niet goed over nagedacht. Wellicht dat er nog eens een Sinn komt, maar zou dan niet weten welke.


----------



## Lester Burnham

Ik heb een paar jaar terug heel erg zitten twijfelen aan een 556/656, uiteindelijk niet gedaan. Blijf het wel mooie dingen vinden!


----------



## EricSW

Ik vind de 103 erg fraai! En zeker die st sa versie die jij hebt. Fraai!


----------



## vanhessche

Vandaag even de doe-het-zelver uitgehangen en met wat rondslingerend hout en wat buizenisolatie -)) een klein rekje gemaakt voor mijn horloges.
(Niet op letten, het is op 20 minuten in elkaar getimmerd en dus geen precisiewerk).
Het is nog een zeer bescheiden collectie zonder uitzonderlijke horloges, maar nog tijd genoeg om deze uit te breiden ;-)









U ziet: Casio GW-M5600 - Casio DW-1000 - Casio F-91W - Seiko SNZG17 - Festina 6744 - Festina F16271

Er zijn ook nog 2 andere Casio's (WVA-105H en W-728H) maar deze komen nog uit het tijdperk van voor ik into horloges was en zijn dus redelijk mishandeld :-d


----------



## Yannick1995

Hier even een crappy foto van mijn bescheiden collectie 









By tehnike at 2011-08-16
Van links naar rechts: Diesel DZ-7069, Pulsar PF3887X1 (moet 180graden draaien...), TokyoFlash Kisai Sensai en een TokyoFlash Kisai Satellite.

De 2 van TokyoFlash is meer een grap, en als je kijkt hoe laat het is vraagt altijd wel iemand wat dat nou weer voor een raar ding is.

Ik ben pas 16 (vandaag dus...) dus ik kan geen chique horloge naar school aan doen, helaas want dat zijn meestal wel hele mooie. Dus ik houd het nu maar even bij sportief, als is de Pulsar wel een beetje dressy

Zal binnenkort wel wat betere foto's maken van allemaal apart.

Yannick


----------



## Sjors

Hoi Yannick,

TokyoFlash heeft hele gave modellen. Dit is mijn Tokyo Time Evolution:










Groetjes,

Sjors


----------



## vanhessche

Hoe laat is het hierboven Sjors? :-d


----------



## Yannick1995

24:26? Oftwel 0:26? Ik vind deze moeilijker als mijn Sensai, en die is al best moeilijk!


----------



## Sjors

19:46 :-d


----------



## Yannick1995

:-s en dan heb ik nog wel vals gespeeld door op hun site te kijken:-x haha


----------



## Sjors

Ha ha,

Eerste rij: Uren x 5 (3 = 15)
Tweede rij: losse uren (4, dus 15 +4 = 19)
derde rij: Tientallen minuten (4 = 40)
Vierde rij: losse minuten (6, dus 40+6 = 46)

Eenvoudig als je het weet, maar dat 5 uren systeem in de eerste rij maakt het voor een buitenstaander een beetje wazig.

Groetjes,

Sjors


----------



## Yannick1995

Sjors said:


> Eerste rij: Uren x 5 (3 = 15)
> Tweede rij: losse uren (4, dus 15 +4 = 19)
> derde rij: Tientallen minuten (4 = 40)
> Vierde rij: losse minuten (6, dus 40+6 = 46)


Dan had ik het wel goed gezien dat in 1e rij 1 blokje 5 uur is, maar in de eerste rij stond helemaal boven aan ook een lichtje te branden, dus dan werd het in mijn inziens 4 x 5 = 20. Maar dat vond ik al zo raar.

En voor iedere TokyoFlash geld dat het voor de buitenstaander moeilijk is, van mijn vrienden is er pas 1 die de Sattelite kan lezen en geen een die de Sensai kan aflezen.


----------



## R.P.J. Jansen

Laat ik deze draad na zo'n 3 jaar weer eens boven water halen.

M'n betaalbare collectie.


----------



## Martin_B

Leuk dat dit topic weer afgestoft is. Ik ben op het moment aan het verbouwen, dus mijn meeste horloges zijn tijdelijk slecht toegankelijk voor een groupshot, maar heb natuurlijk veel foto's. Ik zal even wat recente aanwinsten van de laatste drie jaar naar boven toveren


----------



## Bidle

R.P.J. Jansen said:


> Laat ik deze draad na zo'n 3 jaar weer eens boven water halen.
> 
> M'n betaalbare collectie.
> View attachment 1637068


Leuke diverse collectie.


----------



## R.P.J. Jansen

Bidle said:


> Leuke diverse collectie.


Thanks, ik zit weer al in dubio over m'n volgende toevoeging.
Het zal weer iets heel anders zijn. :think:


----------



## Bidle

Ben benieuwd!


----------



## 104RS

De chrono's uit mijn verzameling:


----------



## Bidle

Mooie set heb je daar!! 

Zou er nog een keer een mooie klassieke chrono aan toevegen. Heb je gelijk weer een doel, maar ben bang dat die er al genoeg zijn. ;-)


----------



## 104RS

Bidle said:


> Mooie set heb je daar!!
> 
> Zou er nog een keer een mooie klassieke chrono aan toevegen. Heb je gelijk weer een doel, maar ben bang dat die er al genoeg zijn. ;-)


Dank je. Een chronograaf in klassieke stijl moet er inderdaad ook nog een keer komen, maar zoals je zelf al zegt is er nog een eindeloze lijst met begeerlijke horloges.
Inmiddels is er nog een andere chrono bijgekomen, zie het "wat draag je vandaag" topic. Dat is ook een klassieke chrono, alleen op een andere manier dan jij bedoelde ;-)


----------



## Bidle

Idd ook mooi!


----------



## joins

Overzicht van mijn huidige collectie. Boven naar beneden, links naar rechts:

Hmt kohinoor grijs,Hmt kohinoor wit, Hmt white pilot, Hmt zwarte pilot.
Hmt janata aplied indices, Hmt Jawan vintage, Gshock dw5600 bb, Aevig Kvarts.
Omega speedmaster 3570.50, Seiko 6105 8110, Seiko skx "pmmm", Seagull 1963.


----------



## marco v

De Steinharts










Diversen, morgen aangevuld met een Benarus sea snake


----------



## marco v




----------

